# System very slow with custom kernel, very fast with LiveCD

## locovaca

Hi there-

I put together a new Opteron system and have worked on getting 2006.0 on it.  Everything works fine except things are unbelievably slow when I boot off of my kernel.  When I say slow, the system is responsive, but emerges take an extreme amount of time.  Here is a comparison of using a Live CD vs. My Kernel with emerging firefox and running hdparm -Tt :

```

Live CD:

emerge mozilla-firefox 

real    18m12.748s

user    21m3.422s

sys     8m3.184s

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2512 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1254.94 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  180 MB in  3.02 seconds =  59.51 MB/sec

My Kernel:

emerge mozilla-firefox 

real    124m2.666s

user    22m19.540s

sys     188m48.405s

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1052 MB in  2.00 seconds = 525.74 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.04 seconds =  27.60 MB/sec

```

I've been using Gentoo for 4 years now and have used it on 100's of machines and never had this problem before (even on my last Opteron system)!  Here's what I have:

Gigabyte 2CEWH

2x Opteron 246

4x 1 Gig PC2100 Reg ECC (2 with each CPU, NUMA enabled)

WD 250 Gig SATA150

GeForce 7900 PCI-E x16

Lite-On DVD burner hanging off of PATA channel.

The only thing that is changing between my tests is booting from my hard drive/my kernel vs. booting off of the 2006.0 AMD64 live cd.  I've played around with the timer frequency, preemption, things that I think would affect this and to no avail.  Any hints?

Here is the dmesg from My Kernel (yes, I know about that NMI message- I get that on the Live CD too and there are no problems with my memory.  The Mutliple PCI Domains is a known issue with Gigabyte boards, and the bad pmd messages I think is due to AGP support that is automatically enabled):

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda4)

Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r4-081906aerostar (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #6 SMP Sun Aug 20 16:47:35 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009b800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009b800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000c2000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fff4000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff4000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000080000000 - 00000000bff20000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bff20000 - 00000000bff29000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bff29000 - 00000000bff80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bff80000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x00000000000f7370

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x00000000bff23de8

ACPI: FADT (v001 NVIDIA CK8S     0x06040000 PTL_ 0x000f4240) @ 0x00000000bff28cbb

ACPI: SRAT (v001 AMD    HAMMER   0x06040000 AMD  0x00000001) @ 0x00000000bff28d2f

ACPI: SPCR (v001 PTLTD  $UCRTBL$ 0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x00000000bff28e1f

ACPI: MCFG (v001 PTLTD    MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x00000000bff28e6f

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD      APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x00000000bff28ecb

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x00000000bff28f4d

ACPI: ASF! (v032 FSCID  FSCTBL   0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x00000000bff28f75

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA      CK8 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

SRAT: PXM 0 -> APIC 0 -> Node 0

SRAT: PXM 1 -> APIC 1 -> Node 1

SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 0-a0000

SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 0-80000000

SRAT: Node 1 PXM 1 80000000-c0000000

SRAT: Node 1 PXM 1 80000000-140000000

NUMA: Using 31 for the hash shift.

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000080000000

Bootmem setup node 1 0000000080000000-0000000140000000

On node 0 totalpages: 515232

  DMA zone: 2164 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 513068 pages, LIFO batch:31

On node 1 totalpages: 513312

  DMA32 zone: 254752 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 258560 pages, LIFO batch:31

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:5 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:5 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x03] address[0xc0501000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 3, version 17, address 0xc0501000, GSI 24-30

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xc0500000] gsi_base[31])

IOAPIC[2]: apic_id 4, version 17, address 0xc0500000, GSI 31-37

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x05] address[0xc0900000] gsi_base[38])

IOAPIC[3]: apic_id 5, version 17, address 0xc0900000, GSI 38-61

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at c2000000 (gap: c0000000:20000000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 8000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

This costs you 64 MB of RAM

Mapping aperture over 65536 KB of RAM @ 4000000

Built 2 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Disabling vsyscall due to use of PM timer

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2009.271 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Memory: 4041992k/5242880k available (3823k kernel code, 150964k reserved, 1533k data, 244k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4020.14 BogoMIPS (lpj=2010070)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0(1) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12557961

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4017.99 BogoMIPS (lpj=2008999)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1(1) -> Node 1 -> Core 0

AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 246 stepping 08

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 4 cycles, maxerr 835 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

migration_cost=0,537

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at 0

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 0:18

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 0:19

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPID] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI1] (0001:80)

PCI: Multiple domains not supported

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 54 55 56 57) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 54 55 56 57) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 54 55 56 57) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 54 55 56 57) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 54 55 56 57) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI2] (0002:40)

PCI: Multiple domains not supported

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

PCI-DMA: aperture base @ 4000000 size 65536 KB

PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009100(800000013d2a8163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009108(800000007ff11163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009110(800000013d2a9163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009118(800000007ff12163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009120(800000013d2aa163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009128(800000007ff13163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009130(800000013d2ab163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009138(800000007ff14163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009140(800000013d2ac163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009148(800000007ff15163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009150(800000013d2ad163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009158(800000007ff16163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009160(800000013d2ae163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009168(800000007ff17163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009170(800000013d2af163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009178(800000007ff18163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009180(800000013d2b0163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009188(800000007ff19163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009190(800000013d2b1163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff810000009198(800000007ff1a163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff8100000091a0(800000013d2b2163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff8100000091a8(800000007ff1b163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff8100000091b0(800000013d2b3163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff8100000091b8(800000007ff1c163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff8100000091c0(800000013d2b4163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff8100000091c8(800000007ff1d163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff8100000091d0(800000013d2b5163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff8100000091d8(800000007ff1e163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff8100000091e0(800000013d2b6163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff8100000091e8(800000007ff1f163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff8100000091f0(800000013d2b7163).

clear_kernel_mapping: mapping has been split. will leak memory

arch/x86_64/mm/init.c:501: bad pmd ffff8100000091f8(800000007ff20163).

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x8000-0x807f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x8080-0x80ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x8400-0x847f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x8480-0x84ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x8800-0x887f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x8880-0x88ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x503f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x5040-0x507f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: c0200000-c02fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: c0100000-c01fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

fakephp: Fake PCI Hot Plug Controller Driver

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Software Watchdog Timer: 0.07 initialized. soft_noboot=0 soft_margin=60 sec (nowayout= 0)

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

pnp: Device 00:0b disabled.

parport_pc: probe of 00:0b failed with error -22

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

usbcore: registered new driver iforce

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input0

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

tg3.c:v3.59 (June 8, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 19

GSI 16 sharing vector 0xD1 and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LNK1] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 209

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95751) rev 4001 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:14:85:3e:f3:06

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1] 

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev f2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1c20-0x1c27, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] enabled at IRQ 23

GSI 17 sharing vector 0xD9 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [LTID] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> IRQ 217

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1C58 ctl 0x1C4E bmdma 0x1C10 irq 217

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1C50 ctl 0x1C4A bmdma 0x1C18 irq 217

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi1 : sata_nv

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI1] enabled at IRQ 22

GSI 18 sharing vector 0xE1 and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LSI1] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 225

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1C40 ctl 0x1C36 bmdma 0x1C00 irq 225

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1C38 ctl 0x1C32 bmdma 0x1C08 irq 225

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f61 84:4003 85:3469 86:3d41 87:4003 88:407f

ata3: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi3 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD2500JD-00H  Rev: 08.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 18

GSI 19 sharing vector 0xE9 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:07.0[A] -> Link [LNK4] -> GSI 18 (level, high) -> IRQ 233

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[233]  MMIO=[c0204000-c02047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 21

GSI 20 sharing vector 0x32 and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LUS2] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 50

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 50, io mem 0xc0003000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 20

GSI 21 sharing vector 0x3A and IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LUS0] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 58

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 58, io mem 0xc0004000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Zeroplus PS Vibration Feedback Converter  as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [Zeroplus PS Vibration Feedback Converter ] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1

input: Gyration GyroPoint RF Technology Receiver as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Gyration GyroPoint RF Technology Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00148500003b75c4]

input: Gyration GyroPoint RF Technology Receiver as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Gyration GyroPoint RF Technology Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 16:46:13 Aug 20 2006

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [LACI] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> IRQ 217

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

i810: NVIDIA nForce Audio found at IO 0x1400 and 0x1800, MEM 0x0000 and 0x0000, IRQ 217

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.

i810_audio: Resetting connection 0

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: ALG144 (Unknown)

i810_audio: only 48Khz playback available.

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 Unable to map surround DAC's (or DAC's not present), total channels = 2

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc4 (Wed Mar 22 10:27:24 2006 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ReiserFS: sda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda4: journal params: device sda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda4: checking transaction log (sda4)

ReiserFS: sda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

Uhhuh. NMI received. Dazed and confused, but trying to continue

You probably have a hardware problem with your RAM chips

NTFS volume version 3.1.

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: KINGSTON  Model: DATA TRAVELER     Rev: 1.11

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 01 CCS

SCSI device sdb: 251904 512-byte hdwr sectors (129 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 251904 512-byte hdwr sectors (129 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Links:

My Kernel Dmesg

Above Performance Times

My Kernel Config

LiveCD Kernel Config

----------

## stanley

Did you compile your custom kernel from gentoo, ck, or vanilla sources? If it's from vanilla, it's likely to be slower than the other two. If it's ck, it's likely to be faster than the other two.

----------

## Gentree

check disk speed : hdparm

check DMA is on : hdparm

man hdparm

forum search hdparm for all threads covering this.

check other diffs in your kernel vs liveCD:

boot live CD

lsmod : note what modules loaded 

zcat /proc/config.gz   : CDs .config in full , compare to yours.

my guess is you mother board IDE chipset is not selected in your kernel and to you dont have DMA acces.

 :Cool: 

----------

## locovaca

Thanks for the input guys:

1. I'm using Gentoo-Sources (2.6.17-r4)

2. Regarding DMA I'm using the same settings as the LiveCD.

I took the .config from the LiveCD and built my own version of the LiveCD kernel.  Booted that up and it runs as fast as it should (IE ~60MB/s HDParm, fast emerges), so there's something in my kernel config.  At this point it's going to be trial and error to figure out which setting is the problem.

I'll be sure to post when/if I find the culprit.

----------

## locovaca

Well, it appears to be due to NUMA.  Enable NUMA in any combination (ACPI, Old Style NUMA detection) and everything slows to a screeching halt.  Oh well, at least Windows supports it   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Thanks for the help guys.

----------

## devsk

no kidding!! Thanks for posting this. And I was wondering my shiny new amd64 install is crawling. I have the NUMA enabled in my kernel as well. I will post if it resolves my speed problems.

----------

## red-wolf76

Makes me think of the NUMA NUMA Guy...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

